# Welsh Dragon



## alanjm (20 Jul 2007)

Could anyone please point me to an intarsia or segmentation pattern for the Welsh Dragon as depicted on their flag

Alanjm


----------



## Gill (20 Jul 2007)

I don't have one, Alan, but I should imagine this image should convert pretty readily to a pattern. Let me know if you don't have any joy and I'll see what I can do to assist.

Gill


----------



## StevieB (20 Jul 2007)

The only Welsh Dragon pattern I know of is as a jigsaw from this book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fantasy-Leg...6413562?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1184926507&sr=8-1

Steve.


----------



## Gill (20 Jul 2007)

Check your PMs, Alan.

Gill


----------



## alanjm (20 Jul 2007)

Thank you Gill I'll have a study over the weekend. Its for my welsh friend who turns 60 in a few months time. 

Alanjm


----------

